# Daiwa Dog Fight (HOLY EFFFFFF)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

These things are insane. Does anyone here own one?

http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-saltiga-dog-fight-saltwater-spinning-reel.html


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe if I was a billionaire. And I dont see that happening. O*D*W


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

im going to make one thats 3000 bucks and sell to people with even bigger ego's!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Used one once. Awesome reel but I'm just not sure it's worth another 300 bucks over a Stella. I do like the new magnetic-oil system the newest saltigas have. Very cool stuff!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

made for GT's and bluefin tuna. You need solid gear for trying to catch fish like that on spinning reels.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

oh yeah? im gonna sell one made out of a 60 size jib winch and charge 7k, just for those ppl that think they need to be able to pull in 5000 lbs of something with a rod and reel. after the point where you're paying 300 bucks or so on a reel its kinda pointless if you ask me. just get a hydraulic self tailing winch and press a button when your strike indicator goes off, it will be just as close to fishing as you were before.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a daiwa....can't be that nice :lol:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

66lbs of drag? So if you have it fully tightened, on a rod that has five feet past the reel, you are looking at over 300lbs if the fish pulls straight down? Not many fish can do that and I do not think anybody can hold it. I dont see harness lugs either. Not only is it impractical, its expensive, and after all is said and done its still a daiwa.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Rufus, I could be wrong but I think you may have stumbled onto the wrong forum.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Daiwa had come a looooooonnnnnng way in the past 10yrs. There's a reason why many outfitters targeting big GTs and Dogtooth Tuna in the pacific and those targeting big Yellowfin here and Bluefin in the NE use these along with Stellas. I'm not rich, but I've owned several Stella's. They are worth the money to me when it comes down to throwing a popper to a group of 100+lb yellowfin. I've accomplished the feat with less expensive reels, but it also took 4 times as long and involved numerous tackle failures along the way.

The thing to consider is whether it not you can buy one without regretting it. If you break a sweat at the checkout counter, then you probably shouldn't have bought it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mullit said:


> Rufus, I could be wrong but I think you may have stumbled onto the wrong forum.


Yep.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Daiwa had come a looooooonnnnnng way in the past 10yrs. There's a reason why many outfitters targeting big GTs and Dogtooth Tuna in the pacific and those targeting big Yellowfin here and Bluefin in the NE use these along with Stellas. I'm not rich, but I've owned several Stella's. They are worth the money to me when it comes down to throwing a popper to a group of 100+lb yellowfin. I've accomplished the feat with less expensive reels, but it also took 4 times as long and involved numerous tackle failures along the way.
> 
> The thing to consider is whether it not you can buy one without regretting it. If you break a sweat at the checkout counter, then you probably shouldn't have bought it!


 
Lol. Im breaking a sweat just thinking about me paying that much for a reel, no matter the brand. Then again, I rarely go past the breakers in the pass. Lol. O*D*W


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

three


----------



## Mr.snook (Nov 2, 2012)

In fishing tackle you get what you pay for with some exceptions.

Have never seen a Stella or a van stall fail but I have seen melted drag washers on the saltiga


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I couldnt pay $5 for something that says daiwa on it much less $1000+!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tyler0421 said:


> I couldnt pay $5 for something that says daiwa on it much less $1000+!


They may have gotten better, but I'm with you. Shimano, Van Staal, Penns are all proven. And for that kinda coin, I'm going with what I know works.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i guess ill keep the sailing jokes down a little, im just a light tackle guy. just seems like these reels are targeted towards the same mentality in fisherman that you see from guys that have 3 feet of lift kit on their superduty truck that has never left the pavement or had anything other than tailgating gear put in the bed.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> It's a daiwa....can't be that nice :lol:


My Saltist is hands down a champ on my boat, never had a problem and not a fish it hasn't brought in yet!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> i guess ill keep the sailing jokes down a little, im just a light tackle guy. just seems like these reels are targeted towards the same mentality in fisherman that you see from guys that have 3 feet of lift kit on their superduty truck that has never left the pavement or had anything other than tailgating gear put in the bed.


 awesome. i love those guys.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

AFTCO makes a system with D-rings that go around the rod handle in front of the reel so you can clip into a shoulder harness, the rod butt goes in a gimbal belt so you are hooked up just like on stand up gear with 50 or 80W. 

You can really pressure test your gear and yourself with this kind of rig if you crank all 66 lbs of drag in you might want to be tied off to the Boat, LoL


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

jakec said:


> awesome. i love those guys.



:lol: just saying, if i was in the market for gear tho i have to agree with the earlier post, shimano and penn are time tested and proven for these applications if thats what youre into


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone buy me one and I'll test it and let you know if it's worth it!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I looked at them and thought about it but I already have some Stella's that I like and are proven for everything from bottom fishing, jigging, throwing poppers, live baiting and even trolling a lure every now and then. So I didn't pull the trigger. Odds are I never will because the Stella's will most likely see me into my grave. I don't doubt that Diawa have made great strides in producing a top of the line heavy duty saltwater spinning reel. Here is a review by Alan Hawk one of the top guru's of spinning reels in America. I have also had the opportunity to fish a couple of these reels and I had no complaints what so ever, I liked them.


http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/salt10.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> My Saltist is hands down a champ on my boat, never had a problem and not a fish it hasn't brought in yet!


 
*X2*

*Love my Saltist!!*


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saltists are awesome reels especially for the money, have personally seen a 6500 saltist put out 70lbs of drag with no rod on a scale... past that its start breaking stuff... lol, That being said, its listed at 33lbs for a reason... The Saltiga is an incredibly awesome reel that is truly water proof due to the magnetic grease, thats where the $1200 price tag comes from... That being said i would take a Saltiga over most other spinning reels unless Avet makes one, the other would be an Accurate... The Penns have gone down the drain as far as i'm concerned, have nothing bad to say about Van Staal, other than if there is a problem you have to send it in tto get fixed, and nothing bad about Shimano....


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a guy at Outcast say there isn't a fish you can catch with a Stella that you cannot catch on a handline. While that may not be entirely true, the point is clear enough.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Scardog7 said:


> I had a guy at Outcast say there isn't a fish you can catch with a Stella that you cannot catch on a handline. While that may not be entirely true, the point is clear enough.


Considering Somalians may have caught grander black marlin with hand lines your point is surely made. I have zero interest in that kind of fishing.

I am not sure why exceptional quality tackle has turned into a pecker measuring contest? To each his own I guess......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> *X2*
> 
> *Love my Saltist!!*


 
Just to clarify:

Saltist = $200

Saltiga =$1200


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

I have some Stella's. but I got a sweet deal on a DF so I could see if I could pull up this side of the world in less than 5 mins...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

A real test would be to see if you can pull obama's head out of his ass!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> A real test would be to see if you can pull obama's head out of his ass!


I think you would need a winch for that


----------



## Rmalone850 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got to use one once during cobia season last year and decided that if I were to ever buy my own set up I would consider one.


----------

